

Mario is hard, and that's mathematically official - MRonney
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328565.100-mario-is-hard-and-thats-mathematically-official.html

======
mrstinton
Having certain subset/derivative of a game NP-hard is orthogonal to it being
difficult for humans to play.

~~~
cturner
I'd like to see an example situation to make this point. We'd need something
that is "NP-hard" but which is laughably easy for a human to deal with. I've
no ideas though.

